# girls kisisng again!!!



## jonny696 (Sep 10, 2004)

What happened to the girls kissin girls forum last time???
it was great!! guess its not eveybodys THING!! but i think there is nothing sexier,,, and a lot of u guys agree!!

So shall we post more pics???

Any one know any other good sites, for girls making out!!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

uh oh it's Ms_Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

jonny696 said:


> What happened to the girls kissin girls forum last time???
> it was great!! guess its not eveybodys THING!! but i think there is nothing sexier,,, and a lot of u guys agree!!
> 
> So shall we post more pics???
> ...


 People couldnt control themselves and posted nudity. Therefore closing the thread.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam going into animal mode wanna get both birds now aaaaaahhhhhhhrrrrrooooooooooo hehehehehe lol jk

close the tread


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dude, you're lost in (web)space: this site is about other things...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

why would you close the thread? Its just pictures of girls. Its ridiculous to say that people WILL post nudity, and even if they do i still haven't forgotten the masterbation machine which was 'ok'. Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.

Don't get angry please i'm just pointing out th rules to admins...which is strange.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the previous topic was closed cause people started posting pics of guys kissing guys.. it's bound to happen again


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, *the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.*


"Off-topic" is not a label that can be used to justify breaking board rules - we are still a fish board first and foremost, for all ages at that...

btw: anyone that is planning to post pictures here: get your own host or remote link the pictures: *don't upload them to the PFury server or attach them to a post*, wasting our precious webspace: we do not facilitate image hosting to keep people's hormonal balance in check...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> why would you close the thread? Its just pictures of girls. Its ridiculous to say that people WILL post nudity, and even if they do i still haven't forgotten the masterbation machine which was 'ok'. Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.
> 
> Don't get angry please i'm just pointing out th rules to admins...which is strange.


 we're not allowed to post any images that are overly sexually suggestive so this is where some ppl might run into trouble with these pics


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Its ridiculous to say that people WILL post nudity, and even if they do i still haven't forgotten the masterbation machine which was 'ok'. Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.
> 
> Don't get angry please i'm just pointing out th rules to admins...which is strange.


 I never said they "WILL" post nudity. I said in the previous thread, that is what happened.

As for allowing yesterdays link, so what? Whats your point?! Im human, I make mistakes too. I took it as a joke, and didnt really think of the content. I was writing a paper for my English class at the time, and it slipped my mind. Sorrrrry!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, *the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.*
> ...


 i'm not saying i agree with using this site for stuff like this, just pointing out that theres nothing in the rules to close it unless there is nudity. Is there a limit to the amount of photos allowed on a server then? I didn't know that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 _2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. *Porn includes* nudity *or overt sexually suggestive images.*_

Sure it does.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The webspace we we have at our disposal is limited, yes. We can get more, once we run out of it, but it's by no means for free: that's why uploading that kind of pics on our server isn't appreciated (in fact, personally I find it blatantly disrespectful to abuse this site for personal satisfaction that has nothing to do with the scope of this site)
(Soft) porn is 100% irrelevant to what this site is about, and PFury most definitely isn't anyone's digital tissue. We're not going to pay so others can blow their loads: there's plenty of other places on-line created specifically for that purpose.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> We're not going to pay so others can blow their loads


lol

Close it then you convinced me.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks for the pics


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

all of a sudden this thread is now open?


----------



## jonny696 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok.. no nudity!!! no guys kissing... think we cld all manage that!!!
so any one gonna post any pics.... or know of any good girl kissing site?/


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't undertsna dhow that could turn a guy on..I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..


 Emmm..... you can edit your own posts, right??
As your attorney, I advice you to do so: people may start to think certain thoughts about you...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> I don't undertsna dhow that could turn a guy on..I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..


 i don't see anything wrong with that because i am christian believe it or not and homosexuality is a no no.sadly satan makes me like some of it. like girls with girls.







i am a bad boy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I don't undertsna dhow that could turn a guy on..I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..


 don't people make enough fun of you already ?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..
> ...


 hey aaron.... if your girlfriend starts kissing other girls and you dont want her anymore.... send her over this way.... ill take care of her and her "friends"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

babnoy said:


> all of a sudden this thread is now open?


 The other one was closed because it was a double post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

jonny696 said:


> ok.. no nudity!!! no guys kissing... think we cld all manage that!!!
> so any one gonna post any pics.... or know of any good girl kissing site?/


 Ummm...how did you find this fish site? 
Did you do a google search for 'lesbians' or soemthing and came up with this forum?

The "girls kissing girls" thread was fun at the time, but it's dead and gone now. My suggestion is you come up with something new and creative that inspires other people to participate in the thread. How about "*Fish Kissing Fish*"?


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> The "girls kissing girls" thread was fun at the time, but it's dead and gone now. My suggestion is you come up with something new and creative that inspires other people to participate in the thread. How about "Fish Kissing Fish"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Aww...yeah baby!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> jonny696 said:
> 
> 
> > ok.. no nudity!!! no guys kissing... think we cld all manage that!!!
> ...


 Or what about a "girls kissing fish" thread.

That could get very funny!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

j_burf said:


> Or what about a "girls kissing fish" thread.
> 
> That could get very funny!!!


:laugh: 
I'm getting hot now!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > Or what about a "girls kissing fish" thread.
> ...


 phwoar


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Wooo! Where's the Kleenex?
I'm so glad John696 started this thread!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the site is called piranha fury, and there is a piranah section, *the lounge is for off-topic stuff aso this should be allowed.*
> ...


 Jeez, I'd like to see one *11* year old who hasn't already watched lesbian porn.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 im a 13 year old, i dont like lezbian porn
i like naked bitches


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i saw my first porno at the age of 8 and lost my virignity @ 14...kids are growing up faster.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Girls kissing fish, www.rotten.com and look up teh incident with the fish, now thats sick.
I'd post it here but I don;t want to be banned,lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

society takes nudity to seriously.. and its all because of religion.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> society takes nudity to seriously.. and its all because of religion.










Spoken like a true ignorant ass!

Do you not remember the Renaissance?! All the pictures of women who were painted nude?! Yet, what religion was prominent throughout that era?!?! The Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > society takes nudity to seriously.. and its all because of religion.
> ...


 ehh? early flemmish renaissance didn't contain any nudity. and nude paintings didn't really come about until the painters started exploring the "ideal" human figure. even then, the painters were never really religious. they were commissioned by the churches, but in thos epaintings very little nudity was shown. it was mainly used to portray heathens and adulterers. you never saw a painting of the virgin mary in the nude.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > society takes nudity to seriously.. and its all because of religion.
> ...


 yes, i remember the time of "rebirth".. Paintings are/were regarded much differently then a real human body.. Most of these paintings were for Private households and important people.. or for the private collection of the artist. They rarely where shown in public.. Statues are very different they were usualy Heroic figures and stood as a symbol..

also, Painters and Philosophers where typicaly NOT religious.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > society takes nudity to seriously.. and its all because of religion.
> ...


 dont even try and say the church embrassess nudity..


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

wow NICE


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's completely irrelevenat what people think of nudity, how the church tries to embarrass, what Jesus' opinions on the matter are, at what age all of you saw and whacked off to your first gay porn flick, or whatever: totally, utterly, completely irrelevant.
We don't want that sh*t here - period: take it or leave it


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bet you cant kiss this








if its alive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> It's completely irrelevenat what people think of nudity, how the church tries to embarrass, what Jesus' opinions on the matter are, at what age all of you saw and whacked off to your first gay porn flick, or whatever: totally, utterly, completely irrelevant.
> We don't want that sh*t here - period: take it or leave it


 but pictures of dead people and cut-off heads are allowed?

total sense!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > It's completely irrelevenat what people think of nudity, how the church tries to embarrass, what Jesus' opinions on the matter are, at what age all of you saw and whacked off to your first gay porn flick, or whatever: totally, utterly, completely irrelevant.
> ...


 So let me get this straight. Because you werent in favor of having that picture posted on pfury and would rather have it against the rules, you go and BREAK the rules in an attempt to prove a point?!







Yeah good going smart guy. The irony of people today baffles me.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

damn, you must be gay if you dont like to see 2 girls kissing..........


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I think girls kissing girls is nasty and slutty..and if my girl ever did it I woudl never look at her again..
> ...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The webspace we we have at our disposal is limited, yes. We can get more, once we run out of it, but it's by no means for free: that's why uploading that kind of pics on our server isn't appreciated (in fact, personally I find it blatantly disrespectful to abuse this site for personal satisfaction that has nothing to do with the scope of this site)
> (Soft) porn is 100% irrelevant to what this site is about, and PFury most definitely isn't anyone's digital tissue. We're not going to pay so others can blow their loads: there's plenty of other places on-line created specifically for that purpose.


 Once again...well said!

Thanks for dealing with all this crap, as stupid as it all is.

Jeffrey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> damn, you must be gay if you dont like to see 2 girls kissing..........


 Excuse me!?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

gotta love thouse kissing fish


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

whilst looking for some more highly erotic pics for this thread, i came across this:









But what really caught my attention was the article that came with it!

touch me
touch this too

Balls! cant believe i fell for that








well, it kept me interested for a while!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

j_burf said:


> But what really caught my attention was the article that came with it!
> 
> touch me
> touch this too
> ...


 Ha! I guess it's a parody of all the genetically-modified fish being marketed now.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

i had a look round the rest of the site, they've made some odd stuff!!!

click

try the clamfrog thingy


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So let me get this straight. Because you werent in favor of having that picture posted on pfury and would rather have it against the rules, you go and BREAK the rules in an attempt to prove a point?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> the previous topic was closed cause people started posting pics of guys kissing guys.. it's bound to happen again


 Why can't people post pics of guys kissing guys?

I didn't realize this was an anti-gay site.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > the previous topic was closed cause people started posting pics of guys kissing guys.. it's bound to happen again
> ...


 Because Jewelz lied. It wasn't closed because of guys kissing guys, it was closed because nudity kept getting posted.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

OOOOOH bAAAAAAAABY


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 What do you mean I lied ?

From what I recall, the thread was long gone, until Prodigal bumped it up and then Peacock and someone else started posting pics of guys kissing guys, then Chunks got mad at those guys for ruining the thread and you closed it "for the sake of sanity"

here you go:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...s+kissing+girls


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 Oh sorry Jewelz, I must have thought of another girls kissing girls thread.









But I think that one I closed, but it ended up getting reopened after the nudity was removed or something like that. I give up, you win!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Girls Kissing fish









Oh yeah thats the spot, keep going keep going


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh sorry Jewelz, I must have thought of another girls kissing girls thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you were thinking of the "Quest for the nicest ass" thread :


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry Jewelz, I must have thought of another girls kissing girls thread.
> ...


 Perhaps that was it, they were going on at the same time. Damn you for having a better memory







Sorry again.


----------



## fire mouth boy (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## fire mouth boy (Jul 15, 2004)

.................


----------



## fire mouth boy (Jul 15, 2004)

................


----------

